# Wolf Wizard



## CaptainCool (Aug 5, 2014)

I stumbled upon this cute little comic on Tapastic.




http://tapastic.com/series/Wolf-Wizard

It's about the wizard Skye and the royal guard Lucas. Skye is a nerd, Lucas is a dork. Right now they are having an adventure in a cave.
The style is cute and colorful, it doesn't take itself seriously at all and so far it's really fun to read.
Right now it seems to update daily.

One thing though, a while ago the artist said on her blog she would only publish the first 11 pages of issue one online and to see the rest you would have to buy it.
But the next update on Tapastic is gonna be page 19. So I have no idea what's going on here! Updates might stop at any time, just a heads up.


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 9, 2014)

So its a furry/anthro adventure time?

Holy shit yes.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 9, 2014)

That actually sums it up surprisingly well XD But it's less weird.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 16, 2014)

So on page 26 the artist said Skye is actually a girl. Huh. Not that it really matters, there isn't just any visual difference between them that would make it clearer XD They are just naked furry comic people 
But it makes sense I guess. Real wolves don't have tits afterall^^


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 20, 2014)

Lol, i've started reading it (Opened up the skyrim/minecraft soundtrack, thought i'd fit which it does ), would have been awkward reading the whole thing in a male's voice then find out


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 20, 2014)

I do make up a "head voice" for each character! I am _so_ damn confused now that I know she is female XD It doesn't ruin the character for me at all, my brain just can't comprehend it!


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 20, 2014)

Well i just did what felt like minority report style shiz and ended up finding her FA page and she's open for commissions...as of 9 months ago...
Gonna see if they still do them, always loved that toony style but dont see many commissions open for it.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 21, 2014)

Aww man, she is on FA? I need a link to her gallery right now :3


----------



## Harbinger (Aug 21, 2014)

http://www.furaffinity.net/user/ellared/

Got a reply super fast, she's on DA, FA, and tumblr although said she barely uses her FA and wasn't gonna bother with it for much longer, her price list is on Tumblr, pretty damn affordable.


----------



## CaptainCool (Aug 21, 2014)

Hey nice^^ I mainly just wanted to watch her and was curious about what she would upload to FA.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 21, 2014)

Yay new pages! 
But you need a credit card and donate at least two bucks a month to see them the day they are released! 

*:'D*


----------



## Mikazuki Marazhu (Oct 21, 2014)

Just finished reading the entire thing. 

And yes I gotta agree with Harbringer, it seems like an adventure-time-ish comic. Short lasting story plot but entertaining nontheless


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 21, 2014)

Havent checked the new pages yet, hopefully that means my commissions gonna be done soon ^_^


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 22, 2014)

O SHIT
O SHIT O SHIT O SHIT O SHIT O SHIT
<----DUDE CHECK IT


Will post the whole thing later, needs a teensy rectify, but holy crap its rad as fook :3


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 24, 2014)

That is really neat ^^ I just love her cartoony style!

Also, the Queen is a giant owl by the looks of it. Neat :3


----------



## funky3000 (Oct 24, 2014)

I'm gonna have to read this on my computer. The site was working fine until page 14, which pressing next didn't go next, pressing again reloaded me to page 12, where I couldn't even press the buttons.

Fuckin broke-ass website.


----------



## Oreo (Oct 24, 2014)

That was entertaining, thanks!


----------



## Harbinger (Oct 24, 2014)

Aww yiss...


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 25, 2014)

That is badass^^


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 30, 2014)

So I guess we finally have our answer why Skye doesn't "look like a girl"! WHAT A TWEEST!


----------



## CaptainCool (Jan 27, 2015)

Totally forget to post here.
The comic is updating again!


----------

